# Hedgehog Diets?



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

I want to get a hedgehog soon, and I've been looking around at food for them, but there are so many different kinds and mixes that people use and I don't know what to look at! What are some good foods for hedgehogs, or what you give your hedgehog? (please be specific!) Also, how much do you give your hedgehog to eat? Thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

My hedgehog eats the food he was on when I got him (Purina One Chicken and Rice--its on the list but I will be trying to weed it out in the future when I can get some more in my mix that he likes), Wellness Indoor and I just started incorporating Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck and so far he is liking it very much. Next one I am eyeing for my mix is Solid Gold because it looks like a good food and there seems to be a lot of hedgies that enjoy it.

I free feed my hedgehog so he can eat at any time. I have a small ceramic crock that is about 2.5-3 in across and about 2 inches deep. When I first got him I filled it to the top but now that I know how much he generally eats I take that number and add about 25 extra kibble to be on the safe side. I make sure to keep the food fresh so I counted to make sure that there isn't a ton of wasted food to throw away. IMO its important to have the food available 24/7 so if you are not sure I'd start by filling the crock and counting them out then you can recount before washing the dish and refilling with fresh food. If I had to guess a measurement of how much food fits in one of the crocks I'd say at least 2 heaping Tablespoons.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

On these forums, the opinions on best food are pretty universal, and so so so many people ask about it all the time. Answers are not hard to find. Please look through the old threads to see what others have recommended before.


----------

